# Foreign students-merit list



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

They said no merit list will be out till the court comes upon a decision, the decision was that the law will go back to the 2018 one, now that the merit list is out, any updates on how/if we can apply?


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

What was the rule of 2018 for foreign?


----------



## hmirha (Nov 19, 2017)

Is the UHS provisional merit list that’s out for open merit only or it is foreign as well? Because the title says for all categories but when you click it the link says open merit.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

maryam_81 said:


> What was the rule of 2018 for foreign?


That if you did A levels from Pakistan but possess a foreign passport you will still be recognised as a foreign student


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

hmirha said:


> Is the UHS provisional merit list that’s out for open merit only or it is foreign as well? Because the title says for all categories but when you click it the link says open merit.


Open merit, it's basically displaying everyone who applied for open merit, merit wise


----------



## _Ahmed_ (Mar 30, 2018)

MahnoorMukhtar said:


> They said no merit list will be out till the court comes upon a decision, the decision was that the law will go back to the 2018 one, now that the merit list is out, any updates on how/if we can apply?





MahnoorMukhtar said:


> hmirha said:
> 
> 
> > Is the UHS provisional merit list that’s out for open merit only or it is foreign as well? Because the title says for all categories but when you click it the link says open merit.
> ...


http://www.uhs.edu.pk/mcat/OverseasMBBS2019.pdf


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

_Ahmed_ said:


> MahnoorMukhtar said:
> 
> 
> > They said no merit list will be out till the court comes upon a decision, the decision was that the law will go back to the 2018 one, now that the merit list is out, any updates on how/if we can apply?
> ...


What happened to the law being reversed? What's going to happen to the foreign students who did A levels in Pakistan?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

PMDC appeared in court again to implement the 2019 rule, and they won the case so now the rule that you need to do 2 years abroad to apply on foreign seat still remains.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

edrev said:


> PMDC appeared in court again to implement the 2019 rule, and they won the case so now the rule that you need to do 2 years abroad to apply on foreign seat still remains.


Really?? Where did you find that out from?


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

Nevermind found it


----------



## scared (Jul 8, 2019)

But since PMDC is no more and they are now starting PMC, wont there be new regulations? Or will they use the same 2019 PMDC regulations?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Yes they're probably using the 2019 rule of pmdc this year. But I think we should apply anyway, who knows, maybe the rule will change again. I mean with this rule it will mean that we can't apply at all to MBBS in Pakistan, since we can not apply for local or the foreign seat, and that is totally unfair, especially to those who even have enough aggregate.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

They really should have informed before two years of this rule. Only then it would have been fair. It was supposed to start from 2021 but they suddenly implemented it this year. What can the students who already did A level do about this.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

Wish there was something, anything, we could do about it
This rule makes no sense, so much for pleasing overseas pakistanis


----------



## Waiting (Jul 19, 2019)

But why is HEC delaying the merit list so much. I think they should release the first merit list so at least we have any idea what is going on.


----------



## 2RIK2 (Jul 2, 2018)

edrev said:


> Yes they're probably using the 2019 rule of pmdc this year. But I think we should apply anyway, who knows, maybe the rule will change again. I mean with this rule it will mean that we can't apply at all to MBBS in Pakistan, since we can not apply for local or the foreign seat, and that is totally unfair, especially to those who even have enough aggregate.


 You could still have applied on open merit with mdcat. Making merit is another discussion.


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

They didn’t know that the policies were going to change though, it’s highly unprofessional of whoever changed the policy, the students need atleast a time period of a year to adjust to the plans.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

So this is it...? There's nothing else we can do?


----------



## Manarati (Jan 22, 2018)

try calling NUMS or wherever you’re applying to and telling them about your situation, I wish I could’ve helped you in this, it’s so stupid what’s happened honestly.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

We can not apply for open merit because that require Pakistani nationality which we do not have. It specifically states it is for All Pakistani Nationals and also requires domicile which we do not have


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Manarati said:


> try calling NUMS or wherever you’re applying to and telling them about your situation, I wish I could’ve helped you in this, it’s so stupid what’s happened honestly.


Yes I think calling NUMS is an option


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

2RIK2 said:


> edrev said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they're probably using the 2019 rule of pmdc this year. But I think we should apply anyway, who knows, maybe the rule will change again. I mean with this rule it will mean that we can't apply at all to MBBS in Pakistan, since we can not apply for local or the foreign seat, and that is totally unfair, especially to those who even have enough aggregate.
> ...


See how it says 'All Pakistani Nationals having valid citizenship's under open merit criteria. Students can only apply for this if they have dual nationality. Students with only one foreign nationality does not have Pakistani citizenship obviously


----------



## scared (Jul 8, 2019)

According to Usman Khan TV, there is another court hearing regarding this admission policy on November 5 so let’s see what happens.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

scared said:


> According to Usman Khan TV, there is another court hearing regarding this admission policy on November 5 so let’s see what happens.


That's great news, hopefully it works in our favour InShaAllah


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

scared said:


> According to Usman Khan TV, there is another court hearing regarding this admission policy on November 5 so let’s see what happens.


Really?? Hope something works out in our favour this time iA!


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

Any updates??


----------



## scared (Jul 8, 2019)

edrev said:


> Any updates??


Nope none. I'm losing hope as the days go by. Feels like everyone is just going along with the rules.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

scared said:


> edrev said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates??
> ...


I feel the same. My applications are getting rejected too being told that it doesn't meet the criteria. I think we can no longer apply in Pakistan now.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

scared said:


> edrev said:
> 
> 
> > Any updates??
> ...





edrev said:


> scared said:
> 
> 
> > edrev said:
> ...


Yess exactly! What happened to the hearing that was supposed to happen yesterday? Anyone know?


----------



## scared (Jul 8, 2019)

MahnoorMukhtar said:


> Yess exactly! What happened to the hearing that was supposed to happen yesterday? Anyone know?


I heard about that from UsmanKhan TV but he hasn't posted anything about the court case. In Pakistan, whenever some new rule is introduced people get angry and protest but it's very hard to actually bring a change. So people give in and the new rule becomes the norm. I really hope that doesn't happen in this case but seems likely.


----------



## ashwin (Jun 9, 2018)

Maybe because the rule actually makes sense and the angry protests and whatnot is just mob mentality opposing any new rule? Why are you guys fighting for seats which you do not even qualify for?


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

ashwin said:


> Maybe because the rule actually makes sense and the angry protests and whatnot is just mob mentality opposing any new rule? Why are you guys fighting for seats which you do not even qualify for?


This rule means that we can not apply for ANY seat in Pakistan, local nor foreign. How is that fair? Where are we supposed to go? They should have told this before so we had time to apply somewhere else. This is a newly introduced rule that wasn't even there last year.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

edrev said:


> ashwin said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe because the rule actually makes sense and the angry protests and whatnot is just mob mentality opposing any new rule? Why are you guys fighting for seats which you do not even qualify for?
> ...


Exactly, also even if the rule did make sense, it's highly unprofessional to create and pass a law without giving at least a year's notice, we've been sitting at home on hold because they keep giving false hopes. If we had known sooner, we would have applied else where, now we'll have to waste a year.


----------



## MahnoorMukhtar (Oct 2, 2019)

scared said:


> MahnoorMukhtar said:
> 
> 
> > Yess exactly! What happened to the hearing that was supposed to happen yesterday? Anyone know?
> ...


I'm still willing to object, this is unfair and extremely wrong, if all the effected students on this site are willing to come together and try to come up with something new..? It seems like there is a handful of people on this site alone, I've seen many other people on social media too


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

It’s unfair they should let you apply for local seats if someone is foreign national and study in Pakistan then they should be able to apply on local seats or foreign seat. That’s the rule everywhere in this world.


----------



## ashwin (Jun 9, 2018)

They had already posted the 2018 amended regulations a year before but none of you guys bothered to check that out so there is no basis for that argument. However talking about open merit seats why cant you guys apply for that? Obtain a domicile and apply to it. Have you not studied here hence not qualifying for the foreign seats??


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

On the 2018 rule they specifically said that the this 2 year rule will be implemented from 2021, but they started it this year. That's why when the Lahore High Court made the decision last month to shift to the 2018 rule we had the hope that we can apply this year since it meant the rule will be applied from 2021 as told. But in 2019 rule that Lahore High Court ended up approving again, they suddenly started the 2 year rule now instead of starting from 2021. If it started from 2021 it was fine since that would be enough time to be notified for the current students to return abroad and study, but when the rule is suddenly implemented in 2019 what can be done for those students who have already completed their studies? And I have explained why we can not apply for local seat above in the thread. For domicile we need to have Pakistani nationality which we do not have. We only have one foreign nationality.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

ashwin said:


> They had already posted the 2018 amended regulations a year before but none of you guys bothered to check that out so there is no basis for that argument. However talking about open merit seats why cant you guys apply for that? Obtain a domicile and apply to it. Have you not studied here hence not qualifying for the foreign seats??




Even if they had posted it at the beginning of this year, we would have already been in middle of our A level and that would have meant we would have to go back and start A level all over again in another country since our one year was already done. A year is wasted in any scenario.


Btw I just remembered seeing that the rule were amended on 30th May of this year. By 30th May almost all other medical schools abroad are closed for admissions, and that is really too late for notice to start looking for other options, especially when we were sure that we will be able to apply in Pakistan just a couple of weeks back.


----------



## edrev (Feb 14, 2018)

maryam_81 said:


> It’s unfair they should let you apply for local seats if someone is foreign national and study in Pakistan then they should be able to apply on local seats or foreign seat. That’s the rule everywhere in this world.


Yes that's exactly what I mean. They should at least give one option.


----------



## scared (Jul 8, 2019)

Agree with everything said. I wouldn't even mind giving the MCAT test the local students have to give in order to apply on local seats. But we can't even apply on local seats. They did not consider students with only one nationality when changing this rule. I understand that they are trying to make the system "better" and "fairer" but they need to consider students with dual nationalities AND students with one nationality. 

Is anyone here in contact with the people who challenged this decision in the court? Maybe we'll be able to better understand the situation from them. And we can ask them in what way we can support them as well.


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

We don’t have there contact but you can search online and find the court orders on it it’s in fb groups. They already lost the case this week


----------

